# rapido 7068f



## magncol

Can anyone help us.....please pleaseplease
We are just about to purchase a 2006 rapido 7068f.... we saw it at a show a few months ago and fell in love but was a bit out of our price range...however things have changed and to hell with it we will or can afford it.... but have just read some bad things on here and its 2am in the morning and now am very unsure as to what to do... we are virgin motorhomers and this is a mine field as to what to buy... everytime we talk to a dealer or salesman he will of course try to sell whatever you are looking at.... never mind what you have in mind for the future. we want to just take off for months at a time and would prefer a winterised one and we were told either the kontiki or a rapido with a 70 in it... we love the u shape lounge so any help would be appreciated. tired and cant sleep of fetcham....maggie


----------



## greygit

Hi Maggie.
Cant give any advice on the 7068F as ours is a 742F but can say I am impressed with the Rapido quality.
We are on our third motorhome now and we find our preferences change all the time so don't worry about making a mistake as you can always change your choice at a later date. 
Gary


----------



## drcotts

Hi Maggie
Well the rapido is a well established marque and as a make is up there with the better motorhomes. i nearly bought one some years ago. There will be of course vans with problems irrespective of how expensive they are. You just have to make sure that you dont end up with one..or can get it put right as soon as possible if you do 

If you are happy with the layout etc and you have no reservations then the only thing you have to make sure of is that you are covered if something breaks down. Make sure you have a good warranty from the dealer and that you are sure of what needs doing if theres a problem ie who is responsible. Tell us who the dealer is on here and look at reports or comments by putting ther name in the search.

The most common thing that makes people sad on here i feel is that the dream they had fell down because of something silly.

Make sure you purchase with your head and not your heart at the end of the day. This will make sure that you have a good vehicle to fall in love with later...

I hope this helps
Merry christmas and good luck with whatever you decide. You at least have the knowledge that the 21,000 people who use this forum can help sort most things out.

Phill


----------



## 108786

Dear Maggie

We have a Rapido 7086F which we bought new from Rapido Motorhomes in Wokingham in March 2005. To say we are pleased with the van and the service we get is an understatement!! We have been fulltiming in it now for 2years plus and it all works very well. We have been in it in minus 6 and it kept us very warm. The build quality is excellant. At the moment we are in Spain and I had just washed the van when the guy next door talks to me and thinks that it is new!!

The ALCO chassis (signified by the 70) is really good,I would suggest that you order the van with a 3850kg rated chassis as it gives you that much more payload for a minimal cost when buying new.

The comments made by Phil are very true so think long and hard about what you want before you sign on the dotted line!! However, once you get your van and go travelling you will not want to do anything else. 

Good Luck

Tim G


----------



## apxc15

Whilst I agree with what has been said, keep in mind that to exceed 3.5 tonne introduces restrictions on where you can go. I'm sure you have seen many signs in the UK and Europe where the max. is 3.5 tonne.
Pete


----------



## reener

Maggie,
I too mought a 2006 Rapido 7086F. Absolutely delighted with it.
We bought that particular model because the layout suited our 'taste' best.
If the the layout of the 7068 model is to your liking go for it - a high quality motorhome. Agree with TimG about getting one with the higher payload (rated 3859kg). The base model (3500kg rated) is already a 'heavy motorhome' which limits somewhat the 'load' you can carry.
Does anyone know if the 3500 Kg model can be 'upgraded' to 3850Kg rating?
Thanks
Reener


----------



## magncol

*rapido*

 :roll: :wink: :?: :idea: :idea: well thankyou to you all It is only 11.40 and now I think I can go to bed and sleep maybe thats because I have had a rum for the first time this christmas.... I probably will regret it tommorrow but to hell with it. Monday Morning Im going to go down to that southern motorhome centre and say its a lot of money but I think I want it.... well words to that effect.... but will ask a few more questions first.... thankyou for all your replies not only informative helpfull and frightening its about time i did something risky.... :lol: :twisted: :evil: maggie..xxx to everyone


----------



## tviall

*Rapido*

Our first motorhome was a 7087F purchased from Wokingham in 2005. The best thing we ever bought.

I have been motorhoming with my parents for over 30 years so I have picked up a few things along the way. When new you get what you pay for but the more expensive vans depreciate quicker than the cheaper ones. Consequently, in the second hand market, you can get some good bargains (in my eyes anyway).

2 Months ago we swapped our 7087F for an Autotrail Chieftain G. This is the top of the range model from Autotrail but here are a few comparisons:

- build quality is marginally better. The Rapido gave an impression of being solidly built. There were few rattles and doors felt as though they were made out of solid wood rather than some cheap veneer covering a light frame (someone will say I'm wrong but this what I felt)

- the Rapido is warmer in the winter. OK it is smaller than the Chieftain but I was never cold in the van in the say way that I have been cold in the Chieftain (and my caravans before that). The water tank is in board so there is no danger of your fresh water supply freezing overnight and the waste tank is heated so ditto here.

- better heating system. OK, some will disagree but I preferred the blown air heating in the Rapido to the converter fire in the Chieftain. Once the Rapido was warm it stayed warm (or hot if you so desire) and didn't seem to use much gas either. It gave a good all round warmth compared to the warm and one end and freezing at the other we currently get. (however, unless someone has covered the doors the cab can get draughty but that's a Fiat quirk and not Rapido)

WE had out Rapido for 3 years and never had a problem. We loved the van and was sorry to see it go (The only reason we swapped it was because Ken Livinstone, (bless his little cotton socks!!!!!) didn't like old polluting diesels living in London.

I know the '86. We nearly bought one ourselves but personally didn't like the split seating (ie rear longer and front dinning area) preferring instead the fixed rear bed and large front seating in the 7087F; but this suited our needs at the time. I also liked the storage provided under the bed.

Assuming that van's condition is OK the Rapido is a good buy. I would certainly buy another Rapido.

If you change your mind on the 86 I believe our old 87 is still on the forecourt. Whoever buys it will have a perfect van. If you want more details PM me.

Good luck.


----------



## tviall

Well, did you get it?


----------



## pepandspice

Lets bump this post,

Did you buy the Rapido?


----------



## pepandspice

Lets bump this post,

Did you buy the Rapido?


----------



## magncol

*RAPIDO*

YES WE DID we pick it up next thursday as we are having a few things done to it.... I dont know what you mean by bump this post tho... please do not bump the m h as im sure we can do it quite easily ourselves ,,,, well I can im sure.... have a good day m.and c..


----------

